# headroom for air-cooled controller



## Siwastaja (Aug 1, 2012)

1.5 inches is typically just (barely) fine for typical fans to suck air in without compromising the airflow. Critical here is whether you are able to get cold air there freely so that the air the controller blows out doesn't mix with the intake. So you need large enough opening for the intake, and another one where the hot air is blown out.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Siwastaja. I think both fans push air upwards. Then I'd better mount it with a short side towards the front of the car, so the air can come in through the opening and flow over the cooling vanes.

I want to mount it as high as possible to avoid water splashing onto it. Any point in mounting an ordinary car radiator fan to blow air through the cooling vanes? I'd like it to last as long as possible....I live in Borneo, ambient temp is 35.



Siwastaja said:


> 1.5 inches is typically just (barely) fine for typical fans to suck air in without compromising the airflow. Critical here is whether you are able to get cold air there freely so that the air the controller blows out doesn't mix with the intake. So you need large enough opening for the intake, and another one where the hot air is blown out.


----------

